# Dzelži / Hardware >  Problema Intel  G35  AGP Texture  Not Available

## skais

kapec man nedarbojas?[img]ftp://liepaaja.oo.lv/Ienakosie/problema.JPG[/img]

----------


## rūdolfs

gadījumā, vai tev nevajag jaudīgāku (jaunāku, ar lielākas veiktspējas) videokarti?

----------


## jeecha

Vienkaarshi karte neuztur sho fiichu, tas arii viss...

----------


## skais

nu vina ir integreta video karte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ansius

un tapeec neuztur, paskaties Express chipset Family, a tu gribi lai vinja uzturētu AGP Texture Acceleration?

----------


## skais

ja man vaig lai ustur AGP Texture jo citas speles man neiet!!!!

----------


## Mairis

Toč atkarīgais  ::

----------


## Vikings

Nopērc citu videokarti, geimeri! 
Vai vēl labāk izmet visas spēles un atrodi ko jēdzīgāku ko darīt.

----------


## skais

es jau ko citu ari daru ne tikai speleju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
man pat screen saver lago  :: 
kas neviens nezin kas varetu but? 
vai vinai nav paredzets AGP Texture!!!

----------


## skais

> es jau ko citu ari daru ne tikai speleju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> man pat screen saver lago 
> kas neviens nezin kas varetu but? 
> vai vinai nav paredzets AGP Texture!!!


 UN JA KAS ES NEESU NEKADS GEIMERIS VIENKARSI DAZREIZ PASPELEJU!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Delfins

kurš tad mūsdienās lieto screen-saver... spēlē zolīti online, nevis shooter-us... laika izniekošana.

----------


## skais

Prieks kam ta vispa sis forums ja neviens neko jedzigu nav atbildejis!!!!

----------


## jeecha

Zoliiti speeleet gluzhi vairs nav modee - tagad topaa ir pokers.

Par konkreeto probleemu runaajot - tev jau vairaakas reizes pateica - *KONKREETAA VIDEO KARTE NEUZTUR SHO FIICHU* un neko tur izdariit nevar. Taakaa ja gribas lai speeles un screensaveris aatraak ziimeejas - vai nu peerc jaunu videokarti (ja tas nav laptops) vai jaunu laptopu kuram ir iebuuveeta normaala videokarte (ja tas ir laptops, jo laptopiem video chipsetus ljoti shaubos vai kaads tev nomainiis).

P.S. Un patiesiibaa - vislabaak ar shaadiem jautaajumiem griezties boot.lv vai kaadaa citaa datorkraamu forumaa...

----------


## skais

nu tagad skaidrs paldies!!!  ::

----------

